# First attempt. Advice plz



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

So trying out the rstones macro. Couple things bug me about it.
First it sits on top of all the other screens so its always in the way.
Be nice if it could be minimized down like the Advanced Artist macros.

Two No context help. I have to keep referring back to the little help thing I had to print out. Be nice if you could just arrow over the boxes and get the little description boxes. 

This is a Milwauukee Brewer design I had on the computer from somewere. Figured try something for my dad.

I had some issues that I am sure is related to my lack of corel knowledge. When I tried to fill just the outside yellow contour it seemed to fill the whole glove. So I went back and selected the yellow and blue areas and did a trim. That made the yellow area not fill across the glove. But then the island fill would only use two rows and could not get any more. Wanted 3 rows. Even went to a smaller sized stone.

When I filled the blue thumb area, the one that looks like a 6 it would knock out the part yellow contour area at what would be 6-8 o'clock. I had to go back and fill that area by hand. Not fun. Seeing crossed eyed now.

Not sure if I can get more of a curved look at the top of the glove or not. Maybe by hand I guess.

So need advice on how to get it better and using rstones if anyone has some hints on that. Most of the fills are done using grid. The on line in the middle was done with middle line with fill.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is what I would probably try first...

I don't like the island fill function very well. So, to get around that, just contour your objects manually in Corel and then use the outline function as opposed the fill function to place the stones.

I REALLY like rStones for lettering but not so fond of it for filling...at least on a design that I want the island fill look (which on something link this design looks so much better than a grid fill). But then again, I don't really like WPC for fill either. 

I would LOVE to test out the new software for DAS and see how it would handle a design like you have.


ETA: although for you first attempt this doesn't look too bad


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

R-Stones does work well with the outline features, and
I like the island tool for nice curvy things.

When I vectorized the glove, I duplicated it also.
simplified the first one, so that I could do an outline around essentially the yellow part. This became the yellow.
Took the ball out also and did the same.
For the other 2 parts of the glove, I separately applied the island fill at 3 I believe, and then kind of maneuvered the stones around to complete. There was some overlap, so I just grouped each section and then worked with one section at a time. Not perfect, but rather fun. SS6 stones, SS10 stones R-Stone program


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

BHD said:


> R-Stones does work well with the outline features, and
> I like the island tool for nice curvy things.
> 
> When I vectorized the glove, I duplicated it also.
> ...


Nice job...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I never thought about the contour tool and then using the line application - Brilliant!


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> First it sits on top of all the other screens so its always in the way. Be nice if it could be minimized down like the Advanced Artist macros.


Press the up arrow icon at top right of macro.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeff - I have tried to contact you regarding the macro and some questions I have. All emails have not been responded to and you have not allowed PM via TSF. Is there a better way to get a hold of you?


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Jeff - I have tried to contact you regarding the macro and some questions I have. All emails have not been responded to and you have not allowed PM via TSF. Is there a better way to get a hold of you?


Hi, I sent answers to someone yesterday and earlier today to someone named Steve, was that you?

If it was someone else, perhaps you've spelled my - or your - email address wrong at some point. I *always* respond to emails.

try to contact me again if required.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeff - I just sent you a message via the form. Thanks for following up!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jeff Harrison said:


> Press the up arrow icon at top right of macro.


Right but when I leave corel and do other things in other programs like check emails and do the forum there is the tool bar hanging out. Doesn't disappear. Always on top for whatever reason.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I just close it out and then when I go back to Corel I reopen it again.. only take a couple of seconds to do it that way.


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Right but when I leave corel and do other things in other programs like check emails and do the forum there is the tool bar hanging out. Doesn't disappear. Always on top for whatever reason.


Then close it and launch with an icon, like any other macro. 

See image below for what a CorelDRAW power user's UI looks like:


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dude
Lose the tude. Why not have a macro that runs like the ones Advance Artists does and when you minimize them they go to the bottom out of the way 
Little more thoughtful programming


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Dude
> Why not have a macro that runs like the ones Advance Artists does and when you minimize them they go to the bottom out of the way


Your request is denied. There are 2 suitable and practical solutions in place for your enjoyment at this time. Have a great day!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Didn't make a request. Made a statement but thats okay wouldn't expect for what I paid to get that professional quality. 

Thanks. Have a cha-ching day.

Semper Fi

PS were are off subjet so lets get back on. 
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Didn't make a request.


You want it to work a different way than it currently does. I consider that a request.



freebird1963 said:


> .. wouldn't expect for what I paid to get that professional quality.


This product is enormously popular for professional users. Especially those who are comfortable with CorelDRAW.

The more skilled someone is as a CorelDRAW user, the more they realize the power of this and other macros in solving daily design challenges.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Last post about this.
Go re read and understand that I originally said. It BUGGED me. Didn't request it. If I was going to request something I'd go to the main guy at rstones.ru not a middleman sales guy.

If I was to make a request it be for a algorithm that worked better and didn't require me to have to go back and move/delete or edit stones. That would be a GREATER surprise than being able to add your own catalog in my OPINION. 

I haven't said anything about the abilities of the macro other than the macro not minimizing. Geesh your crying over that little statement. Unbelievable. 

Instead of antagonizing over this not minimizing annoyance I have with the macro why not work to have it work better and have less manual editing involved regardless of corel user ability. 

Over and done with.

Lets Get back on topic. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Lets Get back on topic.


It looks like you got some helpful responses in the first few posts in this thread. Was there a specific question you still have?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got lots of questions . Still trying to get the glove to be like the one the other poster did. Hes looks soooo much better. I can't get the outside yellow to be like that.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

IMO rStones is the simplest rhinestone tool on the market. It is defiantly the cheapest, $50 for the macro. even if you add the cost of CorelDraw x4 you are only looking at an additional $100. I purchased CorelDraw x4 on ebay for $99. I consider myself a rStones expert and I have yet to read the instructions. 

This design was created with rStones. About 6 hours of labor involved.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice !! 
Why 6hrs of labor tho ? Did you have to do alot of manual editing ?
Again looks awesome.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> Very nice !!
> Why 6hrs of labor tho ? Did you have to do alot of manual editing ?
> Again looks awesome.


Yes, most of the black stones had to be manually placed or repositioned on the interior of the design


----------

